# Uschi Glas - Winnetou



## Andy81225 (6 Dez. 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Fotos von Uschi Glas aus jungen Jahren, bevorzugt in den Filmen von Winnetou. :thx:

Wünsche einen schönen zweiten Advent.


----------

